# Next Move...get a real PF!



## JBH (Jul 22, 2002)

I think the 76ers aren't done for this offseason.
They should try to acquire a young PF. They still got Harpring, whom they shouldn't lose for nothing, since they gave up Hill and Jones for him.
D.Coleman has much trade-value since his contract ends after next season.
Possible Targets are B.Grant (Heat), R.Wallace (Blazers), M.Ely (Clippers), Z.Randolph (Blazers)...

Still, if they keep Coleman and wait til next summer, have the Sixers enough cap-room to go seriously after J. O'Neal or R.Wallace?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JBH</b>!
> I think the 76ers aren't done for this offseason.
> They should try to acquire a young PF. They still got Harpring, whom they shouldn't lose for nothing, since they gave up Hill and Jones for him.
> D.Coleman has much trade-value since his contract ends after next season.
> ...


They dont have Harpring cause he unrestricted. B. Grant Contract is too big. Rasheed's Contract is too big. Ely and Randolph's contracts are not big enough. They would have to get very creative with it to make any of those deals work


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JBH</b>!
> I think the 76ers aren't done for this offseason.
> They should try to acquire a young PF. They still got Harpring, whom they shouldn't lose for nothing, since they gave up Hill and Jones for him.
> D.Coleman has much trade-value since his contract ends after next season.
> ...


I think they should keep Coleman he is a good PF..Nad Randolph would be good too if they got him


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

Its not too late to make a trade, Trade Sixers!!!! Trade again!!!!

at any rate, they should be better than last year, just my opinion. 

As far as the trading scenario goes, I've heard some rumors about a possible Dalembert, Snow and Aaron McKie for Songaila and Tony Delk trade, which basically proves my point that not enough is being done to get some trade options open.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>STING</b>!
> Its not too late to make a trade, Trade Sixers!!!! Trade again!!!!
> 
> at any rate, they should be better than last year, just my opinion.
> ...


Sting you and I both konw that that is a terrible Trade for the Sixers and Second it wouldnt work anyway. The value of the contracts as far as the Sixers is too much against just Delk and Songaila


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

Yeah that was the point of the post, 

That is one of the only trades I've seen reguarding Philly, which as I said, proves that they haven't tried hard enough to get a decent trade worked out (or started, or rumored)


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*yeah*

wow, that trade is scary, losing our starting point guard who also keeps the team together, our 6th man and possibly 2nd best scorer on the team, and our future frontcourt presence for a good scorer and a small European center, yikes. 

Hopefully the Sixers are looking to make at least one mroe move, I like our team but i' m not sure that it is strong enough for a finals run, which is what I'd like to see.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

What about Popeye Jones-he would be a good fit..without the problems that Oakley has.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*......?*

im not sure whether you were being serious or not, but I will answer it as if you were beiung serious.

I am not sure Popeyes game would fit our system, I am not too familiar with his game but i do know his capabilities. I think that rather then get a traditional power forward , a more atheletic one would be much better.


----------

